# Pennsylvania Hardwood/Softwood identification



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hardwood/Softwood common to the state of Pennsylvania, presented by the 
Department of Conservation and Natural Resources:

Common Trees of Pennsylvania

This is perhaps the best online resource I've run across for Pa. trees:

http://www.envirothonpa.org/documents/TreeID.pdf

122 pg PDF..but well worth it


----------



## BowlBit (Nov 2, 2009)

That PDF is good for anyone. Although it may not cover the south and west, it covers a wide area of trees in the Midwest. Good Post.


----------

